

Is this rotating cube interface user-friendly? - sedachv
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/11229/is-this-rotating-cube-interface-user-friendly

======
zippie
I can't recall where I saw a site navigation laid out in a cube but I thought
it was unique when I first encountered it. What I didn't realize was the
increased engagement the cube navigation led to. It was something new and
interesting...I suspect that will be the case with other users too.

The closest thing I can find that resembles it:
<http://www.paulrhayes.com/experiments/cube-3d/>

The author posts that this solution is for a "form that is too long",
sometimes that is unavoidable (imagine a mortgage application). A cube based
form could help user drop off by cueing the user to what was finished, what is
next, and how much is remaining.

------
themstheones
Simultaneous 4 form information in 24 hour days 1 cube rotation.

------
marknutter
I've been playing with a similar interface that I think would be an
interesting way to navigate through comments. It's best when viewed with an
iOS device, since it supports touch control, but it works on a modern desktop
web browser too by click-and-dragging:

<http://oqodo.com/cube.html>

------
cleverjake
dupe, and a dupe that was killed no less -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2996087>

~~~
sedachv
it's actually a very cool demo. I hadn't thought about using CSS transforms
this way before.

